
Facebook adds in feed fact checking labeled 'Related Articles' - Elof
https://twitter.com/elof/status/1266465836824506368
======
Simulacra
If true, since this could be a spoof, it would represent a much, much better
way of doing things. Instead of alluding or conveying the idea that something
is wrong, i.e. "get the facts", encourage the user to seek out additional
articles. Period.

~~~
Elof
I found this in my feed, it's legit. I couldn't find an article about it, so
I'm guessing they are beta testing it

